# Black Taekwondo Dobok



## ETinCYQX (Apr 20, 2012)

Does anyone use one regularly? There is a school here that uses black doboks for black belts, as far as I know this is contrary to Kukkiwon guidelines. I believe they are only for black belts and I've also seen them use a crisscross diamond pattern dobok top. Is there meaning behind this? Also, who makes them? I know Mudo does, but I can't find many others. Does Adidas or Kwon offer a black V neck dobok?


----------



## ralphmcpherson (Apr 20, 2012)

I train in a black uniform or sometimes black pants with a white top. They are much easier to keep clean which is an advantage. They do start to grey after a while though. We are not allowed to wear black at geadings or demos. The diamond pattern ones are usually worn in hapkido.


----------



## puunui (Apr 20, 2012)

ETinCYQX said:


> Does anyone use one regularly? There is a school here that uses black doboks for black belts, as far as I know this is contrary to Kukkiwon guidelines. I believe they are only for black belts and I've also seen them use a crisscross diamond pattern dobok top. Is there meaning behind this? Also, who makes them? I know Mudo does, but I can't find many others. Does Adidas or Kwon offer a black V neck dobok?



I only wear white vneck with black trim and white pants, no patches other than the ones that come with the dobok. Sang Moo Sa/Best Martial Arts sells both a black v neck and the crossover diamond pattern in black/white stitch and also white/black stitch.


----------



## RobinTKD (Apr 20, 2012)

I've got a white v-neck with black trim that I wear with black trousers, when I got my first Dan, I was given that by my instructor along with the official ITF uniform.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 20, 2012)

Our geup ranks wear white. Chodanbo can wear a black collar. Dan ranks, for the most part, wear a black collar but can wear other colors. I often wear black pants with a white top. One other BB wears all black, or an ITF wrap style,  or a diamond pattern dobak...



Sent from my iPhone using TapaTalk.


----------



## ralphmcpherson (Apr 20, 2012)

I forgot to mention in my post that only black belt and above can wear black uniforms. Coloured belts must wear white.


----------



## mastercole (Apr 20, 2012)

Our color belt students wear white collar, white v-neck dobok, pooms generally wear a white poom v-neck dobok, and dan holder wear a white, black collar v-neck dobok. 

I don't wear a v-neck in my dojang, generally I wear the old Jidokwan instructors uniform, either crossover diamond pattern in black/white stitch and also white/black stitch, or a MOOTO warm up. 

If I am in Korea I wear a plain black collar v-neck and plain belt


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Apr 20, 2012)

At our school - colored belts wear the white uniform with white collar, and black belts have the black collar...black belts are allowed the colored uniforms (black, red, etc...), but not on a test day or tournament day
Adidas carries the black collar dobok


----------



## Manny (Apr 21, 2012)

My master told me thw adidas black dobok is for exhibicions only, and the adidas blue dobok is only for seminars from 3 dan and above, in class and in examination/teste only the white dobok with black v collar,

Manny


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 21, 2012)

Kwon, Mooto and Sangmoosa/Best MA Supply sell a black v neck dobok. I own a "dry fit" dobok from Sangmoosa.com in white w/ black and would recommend it. 

I found this combination v neck/diamond pattern dobok that I wear at my dojang with my students, but not at outside functions. http://moosoolsausa.com/taekwondo-special-dobok.html

As others have said, official white w/ black collar dobok is the norm. After wisdom gained here on MT before the Kukkiwon Instructor's Course, I still with white w/ black v necks & plain BB with no stripes when at tournaments & the like. One's technique & attitude is where one should stand out in those settings, rather than one's dobok. IMO.


----------



## Gemini (Apr 21, 2012)

ETinCYQX said:


> Does anyone use one regularly? There is a school here that uses black doboks for black belts, as far as I know this is contrary to Kukkiwon guidelines.


My parent school recently started offering these, which my youngest has requested he be allowed to get. I'm okay wityh it, but personally, I'm more of a traditional white with black trim kinda guy. To my knowledge, Kukkiwon does not sanction these, but I always follow my sabumnim's lead. My only exception to date has been for women. If that makes it more comfortable to train, then I've always been okay with it.


----------



## shima (Apr 21, 2012)

The Tae Kwon Do school I trained at allowed you to start wearing black once you reached brown/red belt or above. Since I transfered to that school from a karate school and already held a black belt in Karate, I was allowed to wear a black gi from the beginning of training at that school.


----------

